# pf in 9.0



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2012)

> FreeBSD 8.X and prior is using the same version of PF as OpenBSD 4.1
> FreeBSD 9.X and later is using the same version of PF as OpenBSD 4.5



*1)* Can anyone point me, to the changelog, between those 2?

*2)* Looking at the pfctl command, I don't see a way for it to report pf's version. Or am I blind?

*3)* I've heard NAT doesn't work with pf in 9.0? Can anyone confirm working NAT with pf of 9.0?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## da1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can confirm working NAT with pf on 9.0 (using 4x machines with it and working fine).


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2012)

Same here, works fine on my firewall/router. I would keep pf(4) as a loadable kernel module though (the default in GENERIC), I remember there were reports of problems with state expiry if it was compiled into the kernel.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent!
Now *1)* & *2)* to go!


----------



## da1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*2)* You are not blind. You need to have a look @ the source files for it.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> *2)* You are not blind. You need to have a look @ the source files for it.


That is not going to happen. 

Ok and now *1)*, where is a list of changes between pf 4.1 and pf 4.5?
How can I know, what are new features?


----------



## da1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well ... I know this answer will not be the one you're after but again, you can have a look @ the sources.

I agree, there should be some doc stating the changes but I for one, do not know if we have such a thing. Finding what version of pf a certain release runs, was always pain.


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2012)

As far as I know the rule syntax hasn't changed or if it has it's still compatible with version 4.1 syntax.


----------



## da1 (Feb 4, 2012)

@kpa: correct. The idea behind importing an older version of pf was that it should not break current setups.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess diff-ing man pages of pf.conf would yield some results?


----------



## aragon (Feb 4, 2012)

You could also look at OpenBSD's release notes for versions 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> You could also look at OpenBSD's release notes for versions 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5.



Ah, yes, yes ... very funny!


----------



## swa (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, 

You could take a look and compare the pf FAQ for 4.1 and 4.5. They are both available on OpenBSD mirrors in the docs section.
http://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/OpenBSD/doc/


----------

